
The GoPano: A Panoramic Lens System For The iPhone - brianbreslin
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/03/31/the-gopano-a-panoramic-lens-system-for-the-iphone/
======
btucker
Yet another example of why I think kickstarter (and the movement around it) is
one of the most exciting developments in the past few years.

